# wood grips for 1911



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Has anyone have or had any 1911 grips by Esmeralda? Any good? any other good wood grips to look at?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Check out Sarge's grips: *The Finer Grain and Sarge's Grips*, there's also *Arhends* and *Speigel grips*.

I've always wanted a set from* Hakan Pek*(sp?)


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the sites some real nice looking grips! I'm looking for some smooth wood grips for my (on the way) Dan wesson rz45 I guess any full size 1911 grips should fit?


----------



## SaltyD (Nov 29, 2011)

Locrian customs. Custom 1911 Grips


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

tom1911sigfreak said:


> Thanks for the sites some real nice looking grips! I'm looking for some smooth wood grips for my (on the way) Dan wesson rz45 I guess any full size 1911 grips should fit?


Yes, any full size grip should fit. Definitely take a look at Sarge's grips, some very fine choices there.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks, I think the sarge's has a real nice selection. Gonna be hard to choose they all look great! saltyd sent a link with nice stuff too.


----------



## mjeter (Sep 30, 2011)

Wee at 12grips.com is a great grip maker & his prices are very affordable.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Just make sure if you nedd ambi cut grips you specify that in the order.

AFS


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Go figure the Dan came with some nice hogue grips that I kinda like the feel of. Well I can always get a pair of wood grips to try.


----------



## BearTaylor (Jan 27, 2012)

WW1 style checkered double diamond grips. I bought two sets from MidwayUsa online and they are fantastic.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input, I would really love to find the POW-MIA grips that are on my sig POW-MIA pistol. I have found some that look like it but with gold leaf. I could always call sig to see if they sell them or could point me to who makes them.


----------

